# Critique?



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

New to showing. Anyone want to tell me the good, the bad, and the ugly on my 11m bitch? This was taken on our walk last night. Here is her pedigree: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2868092-summerviews-keeka

I’m going to put her with a professional handler for the summer.


----------

